# What is happening in the wing



## AbsalonAlex (Feb 23, 2018)

what is happening in the wing, it bleeds. Thanks for all.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Alex, 

Your budgie looks to have a tumor or a cyst of some sorts, which needs to be looked at at by an avian vet right away. If you don't take him to get it looked at at an avian vet, it could get worse, spread, or become infected, and he may get even sicker. 

I hope that everything goes well, please keep us posted on how things go!! :fingerx:


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

Looking at the area of this, it's in the "elbow" part of the wing. Can he fly? How old is he?
Has he been around another bird that may have bit him??? 
He really needs to be seen by an avian vet to assess this, particularly if this bleeds.
Good luck.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is very important you have your budgie seen by an Avian Vet as soon as possible.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## AbsalonAlex (Feb 23, 2018)

He is a 5 years old, it started bleeding like a normal wound, i did the healing, and a week came back to bleed, and now it's like that, he flies as always and otherwise everything is fine, thanks for your advice I'll take it to the vet


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It does look like a type of tumor.
Hopefully the Avian Vet will be able to offer a good treatment plan.

In addition, I would suggest giving him knotgrass as a dietary supplement.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles.../347266-alternative-remedies-help-tumors.html

We'll be looking forward to reading your update on his progress in this thread once he's had his visit with the Avian Vet.

Best wishes!*


----------

